
Nasa Says Aluminium Fraud Caused $700M Satellite Failure - CitizenTekk
https://gadgets.ndtv.com/science/news/nasa-says-aluminium-fraud-caused-700-million-satellite-failure-2031938
======
basicplus2
I am surprised NASA does not do its own test on all materials used in its
systems, even most car makers do their own confirmation tests

